
Do they really use Fiber Optics in AT&T fiber service? - the_arun
https://forums.att.com/t5/AT-T-Internet-Features/Why-the-lies-about-U-Verse/td-p/4746505
======
the_arun
I saw their marketing recently in Costco as well. Do our cities (where they
claim to support) already have fiber optic cables laid out?

